# Tea Tree Oil and the Toddler



## stellimamo (Jan 9, 2006)

I think this should go here in the tods forum, if I'm wrong mods please move it. Thanks!

Ok this morning I was using TTO on my toddlers bum to help with a poison ivy/ diaper rash issue, and boy is it working like a dream! Well I started to sneeze violently and had to run to the bathroom to get that under control. In the 30 seconds I was gone dd climbed over to the nightstand grabbed the TTO bottle and preceded to spill it all over herself, the bed and the nightstand, no big deal there. But she also drank some. When I came into the room she had the bottle in her mouth and was trying to get the last drops out. It was a 1 oz bottle w/ less than a 1/6th of the bottle so I really doubt she got very much though she did get a few drops. Anything I should look for reaction wise? I figure she's in for a belly ache and probably some diarrhea.

Oh and btw way she loved that stuff. After I took it away she kept signing "more please" and pointing to the bottle and saying "yummy!". weird.


----------



## boatbaby (Aug 30, 2004)

I would call Poison Control.

NOW.

TTO is toxic and is only for external use.

I found this after a quick google search
"Caution!
Never swallow tea tree oil. It can be highly toxic if taken internally. Keep pure tea tree oil out of the reach of small children. If someone swallows pure tea tree oil accidentally, call a health care provider or a poison-control center. Be sure to test for allergy to pure tea tree oil before using it on the surface of your body for the first time. Be aware that tea tree oil has a powerful, if clean, scent. Be sure to tell your doctor or health professional if you are using any herb or supplement."


----------



## stellimamo (Jan 9, 2006)

I acctually did call poison control and they acted like since it was a small amout and "natural" that there were nothing to worry about. I have a call into my dr. too. Thanks so much for the info.


----------

